# Tippling Stick Supplies



## pottingfield (May 9, 2017)

I want to expand my knowledge and experience by making a tippling stick, but I can't find anywhere that I can get the parts to do it. There are plenty of places on the net that sell the completed sticks, but none of the stick suppliers that I have come across have got those parts. I live in Australia, so almost all of my stick supplies come from the UK or the US - some of the US suppliers don't deliver to Australia, which is a bit of a downer.

Does anyone in this group know where I can get tippling stick supplies?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Depending on what you want the inner flask to be made from, you might try Amazon. I just googled Amazon.co.au and found 200mm glass test tubes (there was one offer for $0.97 per tube). Or for something a bit less fragile maybe a plastic graduated cylinder like we used in Chemistry class in school.

If you drill out the hole for the flask and fill the bottom with a food-safe resin, you could just slide a tube of glass, plastic, or even stainless steel into it. The resin will seal the end and the tube itself will hold your tipple of choice.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

I dont know if they ship worldwide but this company seem to manufacture the typ of containers you are looking for

http://reginaindustries.co.uk/services/tubular-glass-containers/


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have had a few request for ttipping sticks and have never been able to fined hardware accserresies. I did find this site where you can get replacement flasks

https://www.walkingsticksonline.co.uk/new/spare-tippling-stick-flasks.php


----------

